
Ask HN: How can pick reliable sources of climate change advice? - bump-ladel
I am slowly coming round to the realisation that the most important thing to work on might be reducing the effect of climate change, or helping others do that.<p>To work out what to work on, I need to know more about the problems. My background is software developer.<p>How do I find sources that are reliable?<p>How do I pick books to read? Are there known, agreed, books that are important?<p>Are there existing projects that I should look into contributing to?
======
rpeden
A few days ago, I posted an Ask HN about finding good sources of climate data
to analyze[1].

Most of the links in there are related to good data sets, but there are also a
few links to sites that provide information and analysis as well. You might
find it helpful to read through the thread and visit some of the links.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132145)

------
titojankowski
Excellent! I agree -- I quit my job last year to get to work on climate, even
though it wasn't "my thing". We started Impossible Labs
[http://impossiblelabs.io](http://impossiblelabs.io)

BOOKS: I like "Sustainable Energy Without the Hot Air". I also really liked
Stewart Brand's "The Whole Earth". Both books are written from a
technology/engineering perspective, which I like.

Check out [http://carbondoomsday.com](http://carbondoomsday.com), an open
source project tracking and mapping carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. On
github: [http://github.com/giving-a-fuck-about-climate-
change](http://github.com/giving-a-fuck-about-climate-change)

And yea, second the "What are some good sources of climate data to analyze"
post!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132145)

